# Anybody keep a colony of Frontosa with Jumbo Cyprichromis



## elum (Mar 21, 2003)

okay... I've kept both fish before.. but not in the same tank.. I've downsized in the last few years and want to keep both again.. however, now I only have one 6' tank (barely large enough for the Frontosas).

I know cyps are considered frontosa food.. and fronts feed at night.. but I'm looking to hear from you all and get your experiences or thoughts on the subject.

I have a 4' I could put the Cyps in.. but everything is telling me a 6' would be better for them..


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

the stories you heard about frontosa eating cyps.; even jumbo is true. I have seen it in my tanks (things got eaten includes: leleupi, other smaller frontosa, julie, shellies, yellow lab, clown loaches, many more to list).

I would not do it myself. As for the 4' tank, jumbo does need the space in the 6'.


----------



## elum (Mar 21, 2003)

Charles said:


> the stories you heard about frontosa eating cyps.; even jumbo is true. I have seen it in my tanks (things got eaten includes: leleupi, other smaller frontosa, julie, shellies, yellow lab, clown loaches, many more to list).
> 
> I would not do it myself. As for the 4' tank, jumbo does need the space in the 6'.


thanks for the input.. i appreciate it!


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

depends on how big the fishes are.....fronts eat what fits in their mouth.


----------



## Sailfin (Sep 9, 2008)

I have had female peacocks eaten by fronts. Cyps are the fronts natural food source. I'm sure any front would be delighted to have cyps for tank mates. At least for a while.


----------



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

Man, I've thought about doing that for a long time. My wc mobas are pretty big.........from 6" to about 12+". I can release a 2 1/2" F1 moba juvie in the tank with no problem.

Since cyps are their natural food source, that may be a whole different deal. And they're not inexpensive either.

What I wanted to do was have an adult jumbo colony cruise the upper portion of my tank and have them breed...........releasing the young fry into the tank and having my mobas use this as a live food source (an expensive one too). I haven't heard from anyone that has had success keeping both for a long time.

What I've heard that night by night they lose 1 or 2 cyps until they have none.

If anyone has been successful do this long-term, I'd love to hear their story.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

I had a colony of Opthalmotilapias with my Mobas and one by one they disappeared......and those are much bigger then cyps.


----------



## GJx (Mar 13, 2003)

I've had them (_cyphs_) with Front Fry in my experience keeping fronts over the years & like Charles & others have stated, they soon disappeared in short order, as soon as the Fronts got large enough to fit them in their mouths. I'd also add that it was quite surprising to me to see how "small" my Fronts were when they accomplished this,...I had planned to take the cyps out before they could become a buffet, but by the time I noticed it & had the time to remove them, the Fronts had already done it.

To add more weirdness to it, the Fronts NEVER touched the Julies that they shared a tank with or even the julie fry that were around (_for the most part.)_

I can't explain it, but I wouldn't tell anyone to take that chance IF they want to cyps (_or the Julies to be honest about it)_ to be anymore than expensive feeders.

gjx :fish:


----------



## Mpimbwe Pete (Jan 11, 2005)

i tried a colony of Tricoti who seemed to get smaller as time progressed.
i agree with the comment that they will fit anything into their mouth that fits. Look at the SIZE of an adult fronny mouth and save yourself a lot of money


----------

